

Ask HN: Do you need help solving business problems with data? - trapezoid

My company is looking to better understand how businesses use data from disparate sources to inform decision-making. Do you have a business problem you&#x27;ve been wanting to solve with data, but haven&#x27;t gotten around to? I&#x27;d love to work with you and help you through it.<p>I&#x27;m an MIT-trained engineer with a background in data analysis. I&#x27;m looking to work with a few people, for free, to get feedback and a better understanding of your process. If you&#x27;re interested, email me: a.data.analyst@gmail.com.
======
AznHisoka
Yes, there are many business problems I'd want to solve with data. For
instance, I'd love to know trending Twitter topics specific to a core group of
people interested in X.

